# mix with what? and how is that body shape?



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

hey! I am the daughter of jazzygirl. mom wanted me to take pictures of Jazz at different angles and post them here to see what you think.
neck length:









top view.


















face



























better picture of her eyes. she kept blinking.









kinda a profile. it was hard, and she gave up trying to figure out what I wanted.



























another face









she was kinda scrunched, because I was doing this alone. her back isn't usually roached. like that. it is hard to get her to stay in a relaxed position when you are working by yourself!




































thats it. what do you think?


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

Well i see a Shepherd/Great Dane mix,perfect body shape, not too fat, not too thin.She is very beautiful.Linzi


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

hmm.

she is about 18 months old, about 62 pounds, and 24.5 inches tall. I thought maybe GD for a little bit when she was younger, but I'm not sure she is big enough for having a breed as big as a GD in her.

guesses I have heard are lab, some kind of hound, and greyhound. others say purebred, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Her hips and legs do have that greyhound look- she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The head shape looks similiar to some kind of pit mix. I wouldn't be surprised if you have some of that mixed in with gsd.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

maybe. I don't really see the PB, but what about the head makes you think that? her head is rather long and slender for a bulldog mix imo.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't really see a mix. I think the angle of the pictures and the close ups are not giving a true gauge of the size of her head. One picture makes her head look wide but others make it look true. 

her back end is a bit high. the ears could just be soft. Some GSD lines do have wider head.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I could get new pictures and force someone to help me. I think these pictures don't give her justice really.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh that face!! I just the shadows of her ears on the wall! Can I have her?


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

by the way, her head is about 18 inches around right in front of her ears. if that gives you a gauge on how big her head is. her neck is about 17 inches around mid way up her neck.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, not really sure, certainly is a beauty though. And in wonderful shape.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love, love, love that dogs ears and cute come kiss me face,lol What a sweet looking little girl!!!!! Her nose and face look off for a PB GSD but who knows- she's gorgeous!!


----------



## NightProwess (Jul 31, 2010)

Definately looks like German Shepherd and Great Dane.
My friend has one and she looks exactly like that, except she has more brown.

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess the only way to be sure is to do a DNA test! She's such a good looking dog


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVE her beautiful face! Hard to get a good grasp on her size though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

SHe is really pretty!!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is beautiful and I love the face shots with her eyes closed!!!! And those gorgoeus ears!!! Maybe a little bit of a Mastiff???? Just her face in some of those shots has me thinking that?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*DNA tests are not very accurate... 

I would think if she were mixed with a dane/mastiff she'd be bigger... Which made me think perhaps she has Kelpie in her, they're smaller than most shepherds, and - just going out on a limb here lol - an Australian Kelpie/GSD/Great Dane mix could be her... Told you I was going out on a limb!


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I agree, I would think if she were mixed with a Mastiff or Great Dane she would be larger. She is only 63 pounds and while I feel she is tall, she isn't that tall (as a great dane). 

I feel that whatever she is mixed with, there isn't much of it. I think she is at least 11/12ths GSD...

And I agree that the DNA tests are not accurate, which is why I wont waste my money on one.

ETA: I think her personality is pretty spot on for GSD too.


----------

